# WATERFOWL SEASON 2021



## joekacz

Well ??? How was the opener for you ?? Hope it was fun and SAFE...let's hear about it...


----------



## 9Left

Still out....


----------



## aj yount

joekacz said:


> Well ??? How was the opener for you ?? Hope it was fun and SAFE...let's hear about it...


Well the sky busters are out in full force. I had nothing come close enough that I thought was an ethical shot


----------



## garhtr

aj yount said:


> Well the sky busters are out


It's tough to watch guys punch holes in the sky and I avoided them by hunting a small crk.
Took the muzzleloader and it took me until 10 o'clock to bag 3 woodies, probably saw 20 squirrels and 2 nice bucks. I'm going back to the same spot tomorrow if it's not raining.
Beautiful Morning !
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## 9Left

Yep... agree with garhtr...I hunted public land today… On opening day this particular tracti of public land is overloaded with sky busters… So I skipped the morning… And I show up around noon… Ended up taking one woody at 2 PM but no one else was there and it was a very enjoyable hunt


----------



## Redheads

My old-timer hunting partner couldn't make it yesterday so i went alone

2 mallards 
1 widgeon
3 wooddies
2 geese

Im picking him up and were heading back out now

good luck


----------



## joekacz

Redheads said:


> My old-timer hunting partner couldn't make it yesterday so i went alone
> 
> 2 mallards
> 1 widgeon
> 3 wooddies
> 2 geese
> 
> Im picking him up and were heading back out now
> 
> good luck


Hopefully you'll get into a repeat performance...nice hunt...where's the pics??


----------



## Redheads

joekacz said:


> Hopefully you'll get into a repeat performance...nice hunt...where's the pics??


,

No repeat this morning, only some woodies

My buddy was moving slow this morning and we left a little late not to mention I had to stop on the way so he could pinch one off.

As i was setting decoys the birds were buzzing around. nice to see the old man blaze away and have some fun

Sorry, no photos as thats not me,,,,,,No photos it didnt happen,i get it


----------



## joekacz

No that’s not it at all I just enjoy seeing pics of others success….but I’m like you when it comes to pics unless someone else takes them there are no pics…glad you made it out…are you thinking about the wall??


----------



## Redheads

I probably wont start hunting the wall until after the brawl is over unless a bunch of birds show up then its game on and i dont care

A lot of the brawlers have no clue how to act once the shooting starts,they become big babies 😂


----------



## REEL GRIP

Was fishin Wingfoot yesterday AM. A couple guys set up on the south end,
must have shot 2 boxes of shells.


----------



## bdawg

Got to the public lake at 4am. Parking lot was half full already. Fortunately, nobody in the spot I wanted on the lake. Had 3 mallards swim up a half hour before shooting time. After that, we got our guns loaded so we would be ready next time they swam up. 20 minutes before shooting time we had 7 woodies in the decoys. They swam around until shooting time, but then bolted as soon as my dad tried to raise his gun. The mallards stayed there for a while about 60yds out. We got shots the whole morning, but missed a lot! Mostly ones crossing us. Did have some cupped and coming in, but they flared 30yds out and we missed those shots. Had 3 mallards land about 40 yds out then swim up to within 30yds. We got 2 of them. Dad forgot to take the safety off his gun so he missed his chance! My hunting buddy hit 1 woodie that crossed in front of us. Then, as we were leaving and out in the middle of the lake, the guys on the other side shot at some geese and it spooked a mallard close enough that my buddy took a shot and hit it. Ended up with 3 greenheads and a nice male woodie. Forgot to take pics. Got some pics on my buddies phone of his 1st 3 ducks ever. He's officially addicted now! Already talking about converting an old pontoon boat into a blind! It was a fun day!


----------



## joekacz

bdawg said:


> Got to the public lake at 4am. Parking lot was half full already. Fortunately, nobody in the spot I wanted on the lake. Had 3 mallards swim up a half hour before shooting time. After that, we got our guns loaded so we would be ready next time they swam up. 20 minutes before shooting time we had 7 woodies in the decoys. They swam around until shooting time, but then bolted as soon as my dad tried to raise his gun. The mallards stayed there for a while about 60yds out. We got shots the whole morning, but missed a lot! Mostly ones crossing us. Did have some cupped and coming in, but they flared 30yds out and we missed those shots. Had 3 mallards land about 40 yds out then swim up to within 30yds. We got 2 of them. Dad forgot to take the safety off his gun so he missed his chance! My hunting buddy hit 1 woodie that crossed in front of us. Then, as we were leaving and out in the middle of the lake, the guys on the other side shot at some geese and it spooked a mallard close enough that my buddy took a shot and hit it. Ended up with 3 greenheads and a nice male woodie. Forgot to take pics. Got some pics on my buddies phone of his 1st 3 ducks ever. He's officially addicted now! Already talking about converting an old pontoon boat into a blind! It was a fun day!


Great hunt for you al...thought about doing a pontoon up for hunting but keeping it somewhere big problem...


----------

